# 2 USD note



## patnor1011 (Jun 16, 2009)

Heya... The most of people here are from USA so help me with my problem. I had discussion recently with few friends and they do not believe that something like that exist. I had quite few of them when I was working on state border and I got few from truck drivers and so... Unfortunatelly I did not save any of them and now I cant prove that they exist. I actually got strange look from girl in bank at exchange counter and she said that she never heard of. She was actually looking at me like on somebody who asked for Martian peso...
How often you guys see those 2 USD notes? I have checked this on internet and wiki claiming that they are something like 1% of notes in circullation.


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 16, 2009)

I've had hundreds over the years,mostly newer ones,but I have had several from the very early 1900's.While pretty rare in society,mary and I see a lot of them at flea markets and auctions.I never put much value on them so I haven't concentrated on purchasing any.
Johnny


----------



## peter i (Jun 16, 2009)

Funny, I've never seen one in my corner of the world, but they seem to be quite real:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_two-dollar_bill

On the other hand I would not mind having a small bag of $3 coins
http://www.coinlink.com/News/us-coins/an-interesting-1854-d-three-dollar-gold-piece/


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 16, 2009)

This should make a few of you lick your lips and drool.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Uncirculated-sequential-2-Federal-Reserve-Notes_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a1Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem5d25226977QQitemZ400054970743QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported

And heres a couple of ebay links
http://coins.shop.ebay.com/items/Small-Size-Notes__2-note?_catref=1&_fln=1&_sacat=40028&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


http://coins.shop.ebay.com/items/Large-Size-Notes__2-note?_catref=1&_fln=1&_sacat=149942&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## metatp (Jun 16, 2009)

patnor1011,

I have one that has been circulated (just a couple of folds). PM me with your address and I will sent it to you.

Tom


----------



## oldtimmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, yes, the good old $2.00 bill. We all need a good laugh from time to time.

US Navy days, stationed at Yokouska Japan. One of the guys that worked with me got a $100.00 birthday present from his dad who is a book binder. He sent him 50 brand new $2.00 bills that he had bound at one end with bookbinders glue and bonding. We went to the exchange for a few candy bars (cheap item). He took the bound stack of bill out of his pocket, ripped one off and gave it to the clerk. She was dumb founded on just what was going on. She gave the three of us funny looks, took the two dollar bill looked it over, both sides, then did it a second time. She looked at us again with that look of just what are you trying to put over on me. She repeated the process again and then called for her supervisor. The supervisor came over and asked what the problem was. The clerk gave her the two dollar bill, the supervisor asked again what the problem was, the clerk thought that the bill was counterfit. The supervisor did not bat an eye and told the clerk that it was a good bill and that there was no problem.

We did this several times with different clerks and almost always got the same stare and double take on the two dollar bill. We made sure that we went to a different clerk every time. This went on for a few weeks and about 20 of the bill were spent this way. We went to the main exchange and did it again. This time the senior manager was notifed, and we were taken to his off. We were requested to stop our little game as it was upsetting some of the clearks. My friend stated that he had done nothing illegal. The manager said that he was correct, but that he did not want to deal with the complaints and issues we were causing. It was fun while it lasted.

But, yes, many people have not seen the $2.00 bill let alone know that they exist. This is even more true outside of the US, where they are seldom if ever taken and spent.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 29, 2009)

nice story oldtimer...
HTPatch thanks a lot.... it came in post today. it will be funny to show that to girl in bank who claimed that she never saw something like that...


----------



## metatp (Jun 29, 2009)

You're very welcome. Have fun with it.

Regards,
Tom


----------

